# Manhood Academy, ever heard of it?



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

My dad introduced me to this site (manhood101.com) today acting so proud of himself for standing up for once in his life. Then he started going off the deep end ranting about women controlling men and my mother being poison. It's a long story, but he absolutely won't quit bashing my mom for leaving him and taking me years ago when he sponged off of her and refused to help, and then about a year ago he did the same thing for two years. He's a complete misogynistic A-hole who refuses to help out the ex or her son who fed and housed his sorry ass for years.

I'm getting off topic..... Anyone every hear of this site or read the ebook? 

I'm going to take a look at it tonight and see how it stacks up against the other POS self-help cultist following ebooks out there. I'll try to post what I find later.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well if it helps your old man regain his ballsacs I don't see what's wrong with it =/


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. Just let him rant and burn some energy off. Don't want to corrupt his good intentions.


----------



## zoot (Nov 11, 2012)

I think these are 3 essential videos from Manhood Academy. Also I put a link to their free ebook.

The problem

The solution

The application

The Principles That Govern Social Interaction


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I read the book last night and let me just describe it as, how you say....... The most gawdaweful piece of sh!t I have ever layed my eyes on, and a mysogenistic manifesto for the socially awkward man who blames women for his problems and believes a penis gives him rights to treat women like children.

The book actually compares women's electoral votes to misbehaving children and urges men to not only call thm "c*nts" and "b!tches" but teaches them how to better themselves by emulating emotionally abusive men. 

I kid you not this is acually what was instructed in the "how to section".....

*A Girl Who Doesn’t Know How To Take Your
Compliment:*
“No that’s the wrong answer. You don’t just say, ‘Hah, right.’ That’s a total turn off. You need to learn how to show some appreciation. When I tell you that I like the way you smile, that it turns me on, you should say, ‘Oh my god! That’s soooooo sweet of you!!!! Thank you!!!!.’ See, just like that. That’s the right way to do it.”

*A Hysterical Girlfriend:*
“Shut the f*ck up and stop acting dramatic. Don’t get crazy when I’m talking. There should be absolute silence when I’m explaining something to you. That means you do not f*cking interrupt me when I’m talking. And you should have a good, respectful attitude when you’re talking to me. Do you understand what I just said?”

There is also a buch of stupid BS about telling your woman how you like it when she acts like a lady and cooks you dinner and acts like a lady because that turns you on. He emphasises "...because that turns *ME* on" a lot.

Ok this book is beyond garbage and I'll tell you why. It's not only a dangerous ploy to turn men into abusers, and the men on the site often talk about raping little girls and c*mming on women's faces, but this trash is structured like a cultist recruiting manual. And I love studying cults and cult deprogramming so it came a shock to men when this raised more red flags earlier than the Scientology books by L. Ron Hubbard. 

It starts off like all cultist recruitments by addressing problems in a man's life. The advice you get is wrong they don't want to help you, they don't care about you,we can help you if you let us! (I'm paraphrasing of course). Then in the classic unfreeze, change, and refreeze they write the next group of chapters using classic NLP phrases and emphasizing "YOU are/do/have/not have". You have these symptoms...,you do all these things don't you? You're sick and need help You're not to blame. Then they go on the attack about feminism starting off with bratty little girls and morphing that argument from the sl*tty teens with no fathers to trashy pop stars and then even worse.... they attack women in the work force and single mothers relentlessly. Your mom screwed you up, women screwed you up, you let them screw you up......Do you smell popcorn? I just added that last line as an NLP joke. The psychologists will get it. Women do this and this, Women are out of control, Women mess other men up too,Women need to be controlled..... and then there's this whole group of chapters about control and manipulating women, even the authors wife who sounds like she's about ready to divorce his sorry ass. I can prove it, This guy can prove it, Biology can prove it, God can prove it......So it must be true. Again in the cultist way of programming this is where they "change" takes place after a bunch of BS proof that slowly scratches away the old beliefs by listing things you can agree with somewhat but only far and few in between loads of crap. Of course this is repeated over and over many different ways - brainwashing at it's best. And then finally I just loved the chapter about "this is the new you" and how it said if your woman doesn't believe you she needs to be punished. You know a pimp walks with a llimp and a cane for a reason:rofl: It's no laughing matter how these men act but I find this book so freakin stupid that I can't see any fully functional man actually agreeing to treat women like this. 

Oh btw the guys like to call themselves "manginas" or in their minds a form of empowered men who reserve the right to call women "c*nts" and call themselves superior. 

I dare any of you who actually believe in this crap and the Mangina 101 academy to challenge me in real life. I don't want to hear what you have to say about my views on this site..... I don't make little boys into men by teaching them it's ok to abuse women.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Bingo. Read around here enough and it touches on that book. In other words, how do you make a woman do what you want and use tricks and bs. Subtle but along the same lines. I have screamed from the top of my lungs that it doesn't work but by God apparently it does!.............for 2 weeks. So yeah, I'm wrong. I have said it since the dawn of time and will continue to say it, be yourself and be interesting. If you have to pretend, you aren't worth dating. Any woman worth her salt will see through it and if she doesn't, do you really want her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I've always said that too, but I found out first hand..... You act like a jerk and you're going to attract needy submissive women. And if you're not really that type of person and you slowly let your true self shine through, which always happens, and you end up losing the other person because they see through the BS lie you've tricked them into. 

I think what irritates me most about this book is that I followed something close to it back in the dayt and got a lot of success at first. But these so called Gurus don't have your best interest in mind and what ends up happening is you end up acting like a 20 something jerk who acts like he knows everything there is to know about women, based on what little sex you've had, when in reality you only know women based on the sl*ts and skeezy girls who gave it up in the first night who make the wonderful women look bad. 

I don't know about other guys but I can't stand women with low self esteem who go along with everything I say because they have no boundaries, or give it up to soon and then cling like plastic wrap. I lose all respect for them and secretly wish they had made me work for their affection a little more. I like it when a woman stand up to me and says "Hey, make your own damn dinner I'm busy" or even "I don't know you well enough to have sex" - God that one said at the right time in the "getting to know you" phase makes respect her more because she won't bow down to please me. Call me crazy but I actually like not being in 100% control of a relationship and having someone who won't lie down and take it.... that's the woman you end up marrying.


----------

